# Genuine Nikon ML-L3 IR Remote Control



## igloopants (Jan 10, 2010)

Has anyone used these?

How do they work and link up to the camera and stuff?

I want to get one off ebay.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 10, 2010)

> The *Nikon ML-L3 Remote Control* acts as a wireless shutter release capable of instantly triggering the shutter without disturbing the camera, up to a distance of approximately 16' in front of the camera. Recommended for taking pictures of subjects that are difficult to approach, or to minimize vibration for close-ups and time exposure.


 
What kinda "stuff" do you want to know?


----------



## igloopants (Jan 10, 2010)

Well I saw the product on ebay and it's just a remote..

How does it know which camera to function with? Does it pick it up like bluetooth or something?

Are there any fakes on ebay I need to worry about?


----------



## PatrickHMS (Jan 10, 2010)

igloopants said:


> Well I saw the product on ebay and it's just a remote..
> 
> How does it know which camera to function with? Does it pick it up like bluetooth or something?
> 
> Are there any fakes on ebay I need to worry about?


 
I know for sure that the Nikon model remote you mention will work on D40, D70, and D80, as well as several of the Nikon 35mm film SLR's, so it also probably works on higher level DSLR bodies as well.

No bluetooth, communicates directly with the camera body.

Don't know about the off-brand stuff, but as inexpensive as the Nikon remote is, I use that and don't even worry about the el-cheapo's.


----------



## burnws6 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have one. It works great. You change the settings in your camera. The remote works with my d90 as well.


----------



## dhilberg (Jan 10, 2010)

It works just like any infrared remote control. Make sure the camera has the remote mode activated. Point it at the camera and press the button. Boom, shutter releases.

I've had mine since about 2003 and I think it may be wore out. It works intermittently, even with a fresh battery. I gave up on it and got a wired shutter release a while back (one that has a built-in intervalometer).


----------



## JAFO28 (Jan 10, 2010)

Just keep them away from your dog, if you have one, somehow my dog got ahold of mine and after a little chewing on it the thing didn't work anymore. I'm glad they're cheap.


----------



## igloopants (Jan 10, 2010)

Should I worry about getting one on ebay from China/Hong Kong


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 10, 2010)

Nope, you should worry about getting one from Nikon via B&H, or Adorama

4730 Nikon ML-L3 IR Remote Control Transmitter for many Nikon Digital Cameras.


----------



## igloopants (Jan 10, 2010)

Genuine Nikon ML-L3 Remote for D40 D50 D60 D70 D80 D90 - eBay Wireless, Shutter Remotes, Photographic Accessories, Cameras. (end time 11-Jan-10 19:59:44 AEDST)


So that would be fine to get? I have an Australian model D90, that won't matter, right?


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 10, 2010)

Didn't know they made a special Australian D90.... Does it have Kangaroo mode instead of sport mode? Just kidding 


That will work just fine.


----------



## igloopants (Jan 10, 2010)

I know some issues with warrenty and region affect certain products so I was checking (I almost bought my dslr from USA and shipped here but that turned out to be a bad idea).

Thanks


----------



## dhilberg (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't you have a local camera shop? Or at least have a trustworthy Australian-based one online? I don't know if I would buy it from Hong Kong, but judging by the feedback the dealer is OK.

It shouldn't matter if you have an Australian D90.


----------



## igloopants (Jan 11, 2010)

They cost twice as much in the stores here.


----------



## dhilberg (Jan 11, 2010)

igloopants said:


> They cost twice as much in the stores here.



Ah, gotcha.


----------



## ficklepie (Jan 11, 2010)

PatrickHMS said:


> I know for sure that the Nikon model remote you mention will work on D40, D70, and D80, as well as several of the Nikon 35mm film SLR's, so it also probably works on higher level DSLR bodies as well.



Just the D40, 60, 80 and 90, at least according to Adorama's page.  For the higher end stuff you'll have to fork up almost $200 for the ML-3 (not the ML-13).


----------

